# Frauen beraten den Mann einer Frau...



## fex (19. Dezember 2011)

......weil sie es in diesem Fall besser wissen sollten als die männlichen Luftpumpen.
Und weil ich keinen Bock habe, mich durch schwachsinnige Testberichte diverser schwachsinniger "Fachmagazine" zu quälen.
Und keinen Bock, in diesem Forum etwas entsprechendes zu suchen.

Mein geliebtes Eheweib bräuchte mal eine andere Federgabel für eines Ihrer Hardtails.
Da sie ein "Leergewicht" (je nach Jahreszeit) zwischen 50- und 53kg aufweist, waren viele frühere Gabeln (vor 2003) zu hart und überdämpft.

Die noch eingebaute ist eine Rock Shox Pilot, mit einer drucklosen Luftkammer und schon mit einer sehr weichen Feder getunt, bei komplett geöffneter Zugstufe.
Der Federweg ist gut nutzbar (ca 75mm), das Ansprechverhalten ist allerdings leider so lala 
Dagegen arbeitet die alte 98er RS Indy SL im anderen HT (auch schon getunt) sensibel wie eine Mimose  (wir sind halt old school).

Der Einsatzbereich der gesuchten Gabel liegt schwerpunktmäßig bei relativ trailfreien Forstpistentouren.
Sie sollte zwischen 80-u. 100mm Federweg aufweisen, muß nicht absenkbar sein, einen 1 1/8" Schaft haben, ultrafein auf jeden Kiesel ansprechen. 
Und weil die Renovierung unserer alten Hütte soviele Euros verschlingt, einen Listenpreis von nicht mehr als 450 aufweisen.
Die perfekte Dämpfung kann man bei der Preiskategorie nicht erwarten, aber vielleicht ein gutes Ansprechverhalten.

Existiert sowas auf dem Markt?


----------



## 4mate (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wenn du schon keinen Bock hast zu suchen oder einen vorhandenen Thread zu nutzen, hast wahrscheinlich auch keine Lust, mal dünneres Öl reinzukippen und erst mal zu sehen ob's was hilft.
Zum Beispiel hier Öl suchen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386586&highlight=putoline&page=3
und hier lesen wie:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-dart-technical-manual.pdf


----------



## fex (19. Dezember 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du schon keinen Bock hast zu suchen oder einen vorhandenen Thread zu nutzen, hast wahrscheinlich auch keine Lust, mal dünneres Öl reinzukippen und erst mal zu sehen ob's was hilft.



Genau dies war die erste Maßnahme. 0er Viskosität. War schwer zu bekommen, musste mir das Zeug in Österreich besorgen!

@4mate
Ich vergaß: Cantisockel für die HS33 sind nötig (meine Frau würde NIE IHRE supergeile Yasec-Vorderradnabe, vom Meister höchstpersönlich überreicht, gegen irgendetwas eintauschen)
Bei Sram auf der Seite gibts die bloß für Scheibe. (wie gesagt, old school)
Sonst ne heiße Nummer!


----------



## Veloce (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn sie auch gebraucht sein darf würde ich die Manitou Skareb wärmstens empfehlen .
Verrichtet  bei meinen 54 - 57 kg im Stevens Stahlhardtail  mit Avid V- Brakes sensible konstante Arbeit  .Ich fahre allerdings nicht nur WAB

Vielleicht kriegst du auch noch ne ältere RS Sid . Die gab es auch mit Canti Sockeln .


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

rock shox duke is auch nicht schlecht - is  zwar nicht mehr "up to date" , aber is immer noch ne feine gabel !
p.s. die reba gibts doch auch mit c- sockeln ..???!!???


----------



## Luk00r (20. Dezember 2011)

Habe Duke und Skareb mal gehabt.
Bei der Duke musst du defivinitiv Federn und Öl wechseln in der Gewichtsklasse (50kg) - wobei ich die immer stark überdämpft fand.
Skareb ist halt ne Luftgabel - kam damit gut klar. Wesentlich angenehmer als die Duke, leichter und weniger steif ebenfalls -ohne Discs auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo! Ich bin in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse und lese hier gierig mit. Das Thema war auch schon im Ladies mit Ihrem Bikes in Einsatz angesprochen und da habe ich zum ersten mal erfahren, dass Tuning fÃ¼r GabelÃ¶l was bringen kann. 

Mein HiFi Plus (mein erstes MB â gleich Fully) wurde mit einem Manitu Relic geliefert. Nicht die hochwertige Gabel â aber egal - das Teil war richtig gut abgestimmt und ich dachte, dass alle Federgabeln so fahren   Was wusste ich? 

Jetzt habe ich Reba drin . Das ist auch eine schÃ¶ne Gabel. Ich merke aber einen Unterschied zum Relic. Vielleicht ist das ein gutes Winterprojekt ... mehr darÃ¼ber lesen wie ich die Reba tunen kÃ¶nnte, damit sie feinfÃ¼hliger reagiert?  Interessant ist das Thema â danke fÃ¼r all die Tips.


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

@HiFi
war die Reba denn schon mal offen zum Schmieren?
Üblicherweise fehlt es den RockShox Gabeln im Neuzustand an Schmierung. 
Eine großzügige Packung Fett im Casting unter die Staubabstreifer, in Öl gebadete Schaumringe (so vorhanden), und die richtige Menge Motoröl als Schmieröl zwischen Casting und Standrohre wirken oft Wunder 
Ist eigentlich bei einer neuen RS-Gabel immer das erste, was ich mache, vor sie überhaupt eingebaut wird.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey scylla 

Ich frage die Frauen die mein HiFi wieder zum Leben erweckt habe    Die Reba war nicht neu... die ist aber ganz ganz gut. Ich fahre mit der Reba Sachen jetzt, die ich früher nie gefahen bin und komme soweit gut klar. Aber ja, ich merke schon dass sie anders arbeitet. 

Gabel aufmachen? eh ah.... nöööööö   Vielleicht in meinem nächsten leben 

Finde ich als 'Laie' aber alles interessant und lese einfach weiter mit


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gabel aufmachen? eh ah.... nöööööö   Vielleicht in meinem nächsten leben
> 
> Finde ich als 'Laie' aber alles interessant und lese einfach weiter mit



zum Schmieren musst du sie ja nicht mal richtig aufmachen, nur das Casting abziehen.
Dazu musst du eigentlich nur zwei Schrauben unten lösen, kurz mit dem Hammer draufklopfen, und dann das Casting runterziehen. Voila...
Ist kein Ding, das bekommt jeder "Laie" hin. Ich hab's ja auch nie irgendwie gelernt, sondern war einfach neugierig. Auf der RockShox Homepage gibt es im TechManual eine schön bebilderte Anleitung zu jeder Gabel.
Motoröl von der nächsten Tankstelle und Schmierfett bekommst du z.B. im Motorradladen oder bei BMO (da hast du es ja nicht weit hin).

Aber klar, die Gabeln anderer Hersteller fühlen sich meistens auch anders an. Man merkt halt die unterschiedlichen "Konzepte" bei der Dämpfung etc. 
RockShox Gabeln sind eh nicht die aller sensibelsten auf dem Markt. Dafür haben sie andere Vorteile. Ich mag sie... einfach und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Dezember 2011)

scylla - danke für die tolle infos. Das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich.   da kann ich jetzt auch besser mit den "M+C Ladies"  darüber quatschen  als ob sie hier nicht mitlesen...


----------



## fex (20. Dezember 2011)

Ahhh...
Sehe schon, meine Frau ist nicht die einzige mit Federgabelproblemen.
Es gibt fast nichts individuelleres, als das eigene Fahrrad.

Unter beiden Geschlechtern gibt es Eisenschweine, denen es wurscht ist, auf was sie hocken. Die machen halt einfach so, mit oder ohne oder schlechter Federung.
Nur darf man halt die physisch sensibleren unter uns nicht vergessen. 

Die Pilot wäre an sich keine soo schlechte Gabel (nach der Tuningorgie). Ist sie mal in Bewegung, arbeitet sie über den gesamten Bereich ja auch gut.
Nur dazu muß sie erst einmal in Bewegung geraten. Das dies nur unwillig geschieht, dazu tragen, so vermute ich, die verchromten Standrohre bei.
Ein ähnliches Verhalten weist die von meiner Frau getestete SID einer Freundin auf. 
Allerdings ist besagte Freundin bei fast gleicher Körpergröße auch etwas schwerer und fällt unter die Kategorie "Eisenschwein".

Die Duke hat sie schon bei der Nachbarin ausprobiert. Diese (die Nachbarin) ist größer und deutlich schwerer (mehr verrate ich nicht) Kann mir bei der Dämpfung nicht vorstellen, ob ich da was mit dünnem Öl zufriedenstellendes hinkriegen würde. Für meine Gewichtsklasse (ausgewachsenes Männchen), gutes Ansprechverhalten, aber selbst für meinen Geschmack nicht agil genug.

Ja,werd mich mal mit der Skareb näher beschäftigen.

@HIFI XS
scylla hat recht! Probiers aus!  An einem Rad gibt es fast nur Primitivtechnik, kein Hexenwerk! Einzig manche Scheibenbremse ist oft etwas arg fummelig in der Montage.
Am Anfang hast Du vielleicht etwas Herzklopfen, aber dann.........

Selbst ist die Frau!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

komisch , hab am ht ´ne duke , wiege auch 50-51 kg - und sie dämpft hervorragend ... (is ne duke race ...) . hmmmm


----------



## fex (20. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> komisch , hab am ht ´ne duke , wiege auch 50-51 kg - und sie dämpft hervorragend ... (is ne duke race ...) . hmmmm



Interessant
Kann hier auch nur von der EINEN zur Verfügung stehenden, ausprobierten Gabel reden. 
Deine ist vermutlich mit der supersoften U-Turn-Feder bestückt (hat die Race-Version überhaupt U-Turn?)
Uns war die Duke zu gut gedämpft, sprich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit war zu langsam, was zu einem etwas trägen, unsensiblen EINDRUCK führen kann. Ob dies mit einem anderen Öl zu beheben ist, weiß ich nicht. Bei manchen Gabeln funktioniert das mit dem Ölwechsel nicht immer (Marzocchi).

Oder meinst Du mit "dämpft", das sie hervorragend Stöße kompensiert?
(Möchte nur sicher stellen, dass wir beide unter dem Begriff "Dämpfung" die Kontrollierbarkeit der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit der Gabel, sprich Zugstufendämpfung , meinen.)

Die Duke gibts, glaube ich, auch nicht mehr? 

Hat eine der Damen mit Manitous R7 Erlebnisse?
Wenn ja, mit welcher der zig Versionen?


----------



## blutbuche (21. Dezember 2011)

meinte die kompensierung . ne , die duke gibts nicht mehr . nur gebraucht ,da dann aber für kleines geld .  meine  hat 100 fw - mit lock out . greez , bb


----------



## saturno (22. Dezember 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/453088


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Dezember 2011)

...wird wohl ein wenig zu teuer sein ....


----------



## bike-runner (23. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wird wohl ein wenig zu teuer sein ....



Und weil die Renovierung unserer alten Hütte soviele Euros verschlingt, einen Listenpreis von nicht mehr als 450 aufweisen.



gerade 49 euro über dem angegeben limit, die sollte er raushandeln können.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2011)

okay , sorry - hatte ich überseh´n ...


----------



## 666steve666 (29. Dezember 2011)

Reba ist gut (Dual -Air), aber Federwegsausnutzung durch die Progressivität nicht ganz optimal.
Besser: Manitou Minute Super (Manitous haben generell eine flachere Kennlinie mit weniger Endprogression, was für Leichtgewichte und weniger aggressive Fahrer gut ist)

- Ölpanschen ist Pflicht, serienmäßig sind alle Gabeln für ca. 75 kg ausgelegt. (Manitou: Das originale mit 2.5er Gabelöl mischen, gibt's in jedem Radladen oder E-Shop)

- Schmieröl (Nicht Gabelöl!) z.B. Motoröl, 15W irgendwas oder etwas spezielles) in das Casting!

- Was aber super hilft: Luft raus; Gabel zusammendrücken; MIt einer Spritzenkanüle unter den Abstreifrungen vorsichtig durchdrücken, bis die Luft aus den Standrohren entweichen kann; auf beiden Seiten; Gabel wieder aufpumpen und auf Fahrergewicht einstellen -> Beim Aufpumpen wird ein geringer Unterdruck im Casting erzeugt, der die Reibungskraft beim Einfeder spürbar überwindet -ausprobieren, bei manchen Modellen meint man eine neue Gabel zu haben!

PS: Meine Frau fährt mit 50kg die Minute Super 120 (gibt's auch kürzer) und die passt nach genannten Maßnahmen perfekt und ist supersensibel!

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Beitrag! Sehr informativ.


----------



## Sub-Zero (2. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer Manitou R7?
Hab mir diese  (2011er Pro Modell mit Canti) auch für mein altes HT geholt und war echt überrascht von der guten Leistung. Ach ja, bin auch eher ein Leichtgewicht mit 57kg (male).

Pro
- Gibt es auch mit Canti in 80 oder 100mm
- super Ansprechverhalten wie ich finde
- nutzt früh viel Federweg
- verhältnismäßig günstig (hatte 310 gezahlt)
- Großer Einstellbereich der LS-Druckstufe bis zum Lockout
- deutlich bessere Steifigkeit als meine alte Skareb (ok, ist vielleicht keine Kunst)

neg
- etwas schwer in der Pro Version
- starke progression => Federweg schlecht ausnutzbar (max bei mir nur 70mm von 80mm)

Die Federwegsausnutzung könnte man aber eventuell verbesser (dazu findet man was im R7 MDR Thread (Leichtbaubreich)). 
Das ist das einzige Tuning was ich vielleicht machen werde. Dämpfung passt bei meinem Gewicht, bzw. fühlt sich eher schon etwas zu unterdämpft an (im Anfangsbereich).


----------



## fex (2. Januar 2012)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Manitou R7?
> Hab mir diese  (2011er Pro Modell mit Canti) auch für mein altes HT geholt und war echt überrascht von der guten Leistung. Ach ja, bin auch eher ein Leichtgewicht mit 57kg (male).



Werde eine R7 Pro Absolute+ bestellen (309.-)

Erfahrungsbericht gibts dann event., wenn der Schnee die Wege wieder freigegeben hat.


----------



## Tall1969 (23. Januar 2012)

fex schrieb:


> @4mate
> Ich vergaß: Cantisockel für die HS33 sind nötig (meine Frau würde NIE IHRE supergeile Yasec-Vorderradnabe, vom Meister höchstpersönlich überreicht, gegen irgendetwas eintauschen)
> Bei Sram auf der Seite gibts die bloß für Scheibe. (wie gesagt, old school)
> Sonst ne heiße Nummer!



Aus dem gleichen nostalgischen Gründen hab ich am MTB auch noch immer eine HS33, brings nicht zusammen, die Yasec-Nabe auszumustern :0)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Januar 2012)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen nostalgischen Gründen hab ich am MTB auch noch immer eine HS33, brings nicht zusammen, die Yasec-Nabe auszumustern :0)


Ist doch auch ne super Bremse, da musst dir wenigstens keine Gedanken machen, ob du auf einer Merhtagestour auch genug Bremsbeläge einstecken hast.  Halt ned ganz so bissig wie ne Scheibe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2012)

fex schrieb:


> Werde eine R7 Pro Absolute+ bestellen (309.-)




Sollte funzen. Fahre eine R7 Bj. 2009 in der Rennfräse und bin immer noch begeistert vom Ansprechverhalten. Sie bügelt kleinste Unebenheiten sauber weg und wenn es ruppig wird nutze ich die 100 mm Federweg voll aus, was mir bei der vorher verbauten SID nicht möglich war. Ich komme fahrfertig und mit Futter gefülltem Tagesrucksack auf 50 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2012)

> Ich komme fahrfertig und mit Futter gefülltem Tagesrucksack auf 50 kg




...und 45 kg davon sind Muskeln   

Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Januar 2012)

Nicht übertreiben!


----------



## fex (4. Oktober 2012)

Lange hats gedauert.
So, ist jetzt doch keine Manitou geworden.
Der Zufall wollte es so!
Habe auf Ebay für eine "Auftragsbike" eine günstige Gabel ersteigert. Ein echtes Schnäppchen, zum falschen Zeitpunkt platziert.
Ausgepackt, ui, die spricht aber fein an,ob das nicht was für meine Liebste......
Noch etwas feintuning, Ölwechsel auf Nuller Viskosität (das Öl habe ich mir mal aus Österreich zuschicken lassen), fein abgestimmter minimaler Luftdruck....

Die Gabel steckt jetzt im Fatmodul meiner Frau. 

Die 2003er Marzocchi Bomber MXR Air 100mm zeichnet meiner Holden jedesmal ein zufriedenes Lächeln in das Gesicht. 
Die Gabel reagiert sensibel wie ein Seismograph!
Ist doch schön!

Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen ;-)


----------

